# SIEMENS S7 mit PNOZmulti über Ethernet verbinden?



## Thommi1969 (17 September 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinschaft,

hat schon einmal jemand von Euch ein PNOZmulti ETH und eine SIEMENS SPS über die onBoard Ethernet-Schnittstelle verbunden und darüber die virtuellen E/A's übertragen? Finde dazu keine Dokumentation. Nur die Aussage von PILZ dass es geht.

Vielen Dank für rege Antworten


----------



## M-Ott (17 September 2010)

Hast Du einfach mal beim Support von Pilz angerufen?
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass dort sehr kompetente und engagierte Leute sitzen.


----------



## Thommi1969 (17 September 2010)

*Vielen Dank*

Ich habe mehrfachen Mailverkehr mit unserem zuständigen Vertriebsingenieur diesbezüglich gehabt. Aber da kommt halt leider nichts konkretes, wie man das technisch und softwaremäßig umsetzt. Nur das es ginge darüber nichtsichere Signale zu übertragen.

mfG Thommi


----------



## M-Ott (17 September 2010)

Dann ruf doch mal direkt die Hotline an!
Die Telefonnummer (steht auch auf der Internetseite) ist 0711-3409-444.


----------



## zwiebelernst (30 September 2010)

Ja, hab ich schonmal gemacht und je 1 Byte E/A übertragen. Du brauchst dazu die passende GSD bzw. hier XML Datei für das mc9p Anybus Modul.
Hab im Anhang mal ein Screenshot der HWconfig und die XML drangehängt.

Gruss, Thomas


----------



## cosmomaster (1 Juni 2011)

Thommi1969 schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrfachen Mailverkehr mit unserem zuständigen Vertriebsingenieur diesbezüglich gehabt. Aber da kommt halt leider nichts konkretes, wie man das technisch und softwaremäßig umsetzt. Nur das es ginge darüber nichtsichere Signale zu übertragen.
> 
> mfG Thommi



Was ist denn nun dabei herausgekommen?
Der Beitrag von zwiebelernst dürfte dir ja nicht weiter geholfen haben weil du ja auf die Multi direkt wolltest und nicht über ein Feldbusmodul.

Oder vielleicht doch, dann kannst du mir vielleicht verraten welche Byteangabe du gemacht hast.

Es gibt übrigens ein Beispielprojekt von Pilz. Aber ganz schlau werde ich nicht daraus wie man die Beiden mit einander bekannt macht.

[COLOR=#000000 ! important][FONT=Arial ! important][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Thommi1969 (7 Juni 2011)

*Antwort*

Hallo,

leider haben wir es bis heute noch nicht umgesetzt. Aber gerade "kocht" das Thema wieder hoch. Mal sehen, ob ich Zeit bekomme das endlich zu realisieren.

mfG


----------



## nils007 (7 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

bin gerade mit dem selben Thema beschäftigt. Allerdings soll meine Verbindung über einen CP343 Lean laufen. Wenn möglich direkt (ohne Kommunikationsbaugruppe) auf ein pnoz mutli m2p eth.

Hat da schon wer Erfahrung?


----------



## cosmomaster (8 Juni 2011)

Ok, dann machen wir es gemeinsam!

Von Pilz gibt es ein Beispiel Projekt. Siehe Anhang.
Ein Programmverzeichnis darin ist für Ethernet(Das mit "AG_LSEND", "AG_LRESV")
Ich hab es schon soweit hin bekommen das bei der Kommunikation keine Fehler mehr zurück gegeben werden. Daten kommen leider noch keine an.

Meine Hardware:
S7-317-2DP und CP343-1 lean Version 1.1

Folgendes habe ich gemacht:
1. HW-Config: Projektiertes Rack gelöscht und 300 Rack mit CP angelegt
2. CP-IP Adresse vergeben.
3. NetPro: PnozMulti_ETH als Stationen->Andere Stationen angelegt.
4. Davon Eigenschaften->Schnittstellen->Neu  IP-Adresse der Pnoz eingestellt.
5. Subnetz Industrial Ethernet angelegt und die beiden darüber verbunden.
6. CPU markieren->unten erscheint Verbindungsübersicht
7. Rechtsklick->Neue Verbindung: Partner PNOZ - Station Typ TCP
8. Eigenschaften von Verbindung:
Allgemein: Aktiver Verbindungsaufbau: TRUE / ID einstellen und merken für Programm
Adressen: IPs von CP und PNOZ Ports: Lokal 2000/Partner 9000
9 . Programm: AG_LSEND und AG_LRESV durch AG_SEND und AG_RESV getauscht
10. Beschaltung der Bausteine: selbe ID aus 8. an beiden Bausteinen.
LADDR = Anfangsadresse der CP-Baugruppe siehe HW-Config

Diagnosemöglichkeiten:
Spezialdiagnose Kommunikation NCM
STATUS-Ausgang der Send/Recv Bausteine

ACHTUNG: Bei der Auswahl von SEND/RECV Bausteinen CPU/CP Typ und Firmwarestand beachten!


----------



## nils007 (24 Juni 2011)

Hallo cosmomaster,

sorry, dass ich mich jetzt nie gemeldet hab, aber Pilz dürfte anscheinend Lieferschwierigkeiten haben. Hab mein pnoz m2p ETH noch immer nicht.
Sobald ich's hab probier ich den Konfiguration aus. Bist du noch auf Schwierigkeiten gestoßen oder funktioniert deine Anleitung?

lg
nils


----------



## nils007 (28 Juni 2011)

Gelöst!

Bei mir funktionierts! Lass es jetzt noch über Nacht laufen und schreib die Daten mit um sicher zu gehen.

cosmomaster deine Anleitung ist Spitze, kleine Erweiterung bei Pkt. 10



cosmomaster schrieb:


> 10. Beschaltung der Bausteine: selbe ID aus 8. an beiden Bausteinen.
> LADDR = Anfangsadresse der CP-Baugruppe siehe HW-Config



Zusatz: LADDR in hex eingeben! Bsp.: W#16#110 für Adresse 272

Ansonsten läuft's prima! Danke nochmal und viel Glück unseren Nachfolgern!

lg
nils


----------



## Thommi1969 (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo nils!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Was kannst Du jetzt alles aus dem PNOZmulti auslesen? Du bist auf der onBoard Ethernet des PNOZ? Ich darf es jetzt bei dem kommenden Projekt auch endlich umsetzen. Wäre es auch möglich, dass Du mir Dein Projekt zukommen läßt? meine Addi: t.grossmann-bickart@utz-gruppe.de

mfG, Thommi


----------



## nils007 (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo Thommi,



> Was kannst Du jetzt alles aus dem PNOZmulti auslesen?


Im Anhang die VAT in der alle relevanten Signale gelistet sind. Ich kann  die 24 E/A's abfragen und den LED-Status des Pnoz multi.



> Du bist auf der onBoard Ethernet des PNOZ?


So ist es. Ich habe kein zusätzliches Kommunikationsmodul sondern nehme direkt die Onboard-Schnittstellen.

Im Anhang ist auch noch mein Versuchs-Projekt

Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter! 

Viel Glück

nils


----------



## c.wehn (11 Juni 2013)

Geht das auch mit einer S7-CPU (314-PN/DP) mit integrierter PN Schnittstelle?


----------



## Ralle (11 Juni 2013)

Sollte schon gehen, bei einer PN mußt du allerdings die Verbindung selbst aufbauen, dazu gibt es die von Siemens Bausteine, FC97 und FB63-66. Danch hast zu Zugriff auf das PNOZ und mußt diesem die richtigen Datenpakete schicken und entsprechende antworten zu erhalten. Das findest du wiederum in der Doku des PNOZ. 
Ich hatte bei meinem Versuch allerdings ein kleines PNOZ-Mini mit extra Ethernetmodul, aber beim normalen PNOZ mit integrierter Ethernet-SS sollte das auch funktionieren.


----------



## c.wehn (12 Juni 2013)

Selbst aufbauen?
War es nicht so das eine PN keine TCP Verbindung kann?

Okay das mit dem TCON TSEND und TRCV versuche ich gerade. Allerdings bin ich nicht wirklich erfolgreich...

Im Status von TCON Sagt er mir #7000 -  Kein Auftrag aktiv..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2013)

c.wehn schrieb:


> Selbst aufbauen?
> War es nicht so das eine PN keine TCP Verbindung kann?
> 
> Okay das mit dem TCON TSEND und TRCV versuche ich gerade. Allerdings bin ich nicht wirklich erfolgreich...
> ...



Der Status ist Flankengessteuert, hast du das entsprechend ausgewertet.


----------



## c.wehn (12 Juni 2013)

Nein hab ich nicht. Werde ich gleich tun, ich merke gerade das ich den FC97 nicht im Programm habe. Evtl sollte ich anmerken das ich mit TIA 11 SP2 arbeiten muss.


----------



## c.wehn (12 Juni 2013)

Hab den Status nun ausgewertet.. Steht #7000 drin.

REQ = 1
BUSY = 0...

Den FC97 finde ich weiterhin nicht... Ich glaube auch nicht das ich Ihn brauche weil ich direkt im TCON die IP-Adressen und Port des Partners definieren kann..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2013)

Wenn die Verbindung nicht aufgebaut
werden kann, bekommst du auch eine
Rückmeldung über den Status.


----------



## c.wehn (12 Juni 2013)

Ja klar, aber er sagt ja #7000 .. Lt. Hilfe bedeutet das kein Auftrag zum Aufbauen aktiv!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2013)

Alles flankengesteuert, was sagt den das done Bit


----------



## c.wehn (12 Juni 2013)

Done = 0..

... Ich habe den REQ Aufruf mit dem Done verknüpft.. 

UN DONE
S REQ
U DONE
R REQ

Ich mache irgendwas elementares Falsch, komm aber nicht drauf.. würde dir das TIA Projekt helfen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2013)

Ich denke da wird dein Auftrag garnicht angestoßen, das kannst
mit Busy Bit prüfen. Als Ergebnis *muss* dann das 'fertig' oder
'fehlerbit' kommen. 

Auf der Hompage von Siemens gibt es fertige Beispiele, nimm die mal zu
Hilfe und hier kannst du auch ein wenig lesen http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/55600-tcp-socket-kommunikation-mit-winac-rtx.html


----------



## c.wehn (12 Juni 2013)

Die Verbindung steht so wie das aussieht.
Ich habe den Aufbau genauso realisiert wie in dem Beispiel-Projekt openTCP von Siemens.
Dann habe ich mir aus dem Beispielprojekt von Pilz den DB99 genommen und die Zugriffadresse und Länge genauso wie in diesem Beispiel parametriert.
Nun bekomm ich aber immer den STATUS 8088 bei SEND/RECV.
Das bedeutet wohl:

Empfangsbereich ist zu klein

Wert in LEN ist größer als der durch DATA vorgegebene Empfangsbereich

Kann ich aber nicht wirklich nachvollziehen weil der Datenbaustein ja aus dem PILZ-Projekt ist. // EDIT ... Hab den Fehler gefunden.. da Die Bausteine im TIA etwas anders zu Parametrieren sind hatte er die Länge zwar angenommen aber hatte keinen Datentyp (Byte) am Pointer stehen... Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## c.wehn (17 Oktober 2013)

Mh... Ab und zu gibt's hier noch Probleme mit dem Verbindungsaufbau.. 

Ist das ein Problem wenn man über die gleiche Schnittstelle Verbindung zu zwei Sinamics, einem Panel und der Pnoz aufbaut?
Sind ja quasi.. verschiedene Protokolle..


----------



## Marcellus (22 November 2016)

zwiebelernst schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich schonmal gemacht und je 1 Byte E/A übertragen. Du brauchst dazu die passende GSD bzw. hier XML Datei für das mc9p Anybus Modul.
> Hab im Anhang mal ein Screenshot der HWconfig und die XML drangehängt.
> 
> Gruss, Thomas



Ist schon was älter die Aussage, aber ich kram die nochmal vor ;-)
Du hast das mc9P Modul aber auch verbaut?
Oder direkter Ethernetanschluß am PNOZ?

Gruß aus Remscheid


----------



## bengei (6 März 2017)

Serwus zusammen,

wollte wissen ob jemand von euch die Verbindung zum PNOZmulit über ETH auch schon mit einer S7-1500 und TIA realisiert hat?

Gruß Reiter Robert


----------



## MSB (6 März 2017)

bengei schrieb:


> Serwus zusammen,
> 
> wollte wissen ob jemand von euch die Verbindung zum PNOZmulit über ETH auch schon mit einer S7-1500 und TIA realisiert hat?
> 
> Gruß Reiter Robert



Ich hab zwar schon seit x Jahren kein PNOZ Multi mehr eingesetzt, weil wir auf F-CPUs bzw. Phoenix Trisafe umgestiegen sind,
jedoch scheint es so, das Pnoz-Multi Ethernet-seitig ja u.a. Modbus TCP unterstützt, und das mittlerweile bei der S7-12/15xx recht gut implementiert ist,
Deshalb sollte das jetzt kein gesteigertes Problem darstellen.
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/94766380
Im Fall vom PNOZ ist halt S7-Seitig nur die Client Seite relevant.


----------



## bengei (8 März 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar schon seit x Jahren kein PNOZ Multi mehr eingesetzt, weil wir auf F-CPUs bzw. Phoenix Trisafe umgestiegen sind,
> jedoch scheint es so, das Pnoz-Multi Ethernet-seitig ja u.a. Modbus TCP unterstützt, und das mittlerweile bei der S7-12/15xx recht gut implementiert ist,
> Deshalb sollte das jetzt kein gesteigertes Problem darstellen.
> https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/94766380
> Im Fall vom PNOZ ist halt S7-Seitig nur die Client Seite relevant.



Ich hatte bis jetzt auch immer F-CPUs, aber wenns der Kunde mit PNOZ will...

Mein Problem war eher, weil die PNOZ multi "mini" kein Feldbusmodul für Profinet haben - die PNOZ muliti (neuere Generation) schon.
Jetzt haben wir aber ein mini, und ich muss das ganze mit TCP-Verbindung machen.
Hat sich in soweit gelöst, dass PILZ mir ein Programm mit S7-1500er CPU geschickt hat und ich mir das ganze nicht aus den Fingern saugen musste.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Gruß Bengei


----------

